

Feedback on my iPhone App: Underwear - joel_feather

Hi,<p>If you've got iTunes, use the following link: http://bit.ly/6KC48g<p>Use the codes I'll post below to try out the app. This is a little app I made to fulfill my artistic side - it's just underwear!<p>Yes, it's not standard fare for this site, but I'd still like someone to try it out and just randomly give me their opinion, so I have an idea what people think when they use my software.<p>Codes to get it free:
3E7AARJXW47W
HJHFMY94JFM3
X6JPXHXRTHNR
YX44P4N4A3TP
MT3EHNATJR94
TLKJKJTTAJM9
JRK3H4HL9LT4
PP4LNXWFHYWP
N7KJYWWLRKXW
R9R434MJK6Y9
PN6R3LTEYEJP
======
agent86
Downloaded App Using Code: N7KJYWWLRKXW

A couple bits on the interface.

When the app starts I begin at the "Yves Saint Laurent" underwear with the
fish on it. If you swipe from right to left, it advances to the next picture.
If you swipe from left to right, it "bounces" indicating no previous picture.

Pressing the right button at the bottom of the screen produces the same image
as swiping right to left. But pressing the left button loads the last image in
the gallery, which can't be done by swiping.

It would be cool if swiping and button pushing worked the same. Putting the
images in a "loop" would make it easier to get to an image that appears at
either end.

Also, it seems as if the only way to view the images in the app is to
swipe/push through them. It would be nice to have a screen that tiles the
images like Apple's Camera Roll. Then I could just zoom in on the ones I found
interesting.

Just my $.02

~~~
joel_feather
Thanks for the info. How important would you rate the not scrolling through
problem? Important, or it can wait?

~~~
agent86
I would say it can wait. The "bounce" behavior is pretty well understood on
the platform. The other way to do it, if you feel that the order of the
pictures represents some kind of progression, is to disable the "Left" button
on the first picture and the "Right" button on the last picture.

A few other things I have noticed:

\- The app doesn't tell me how many pictures there are and/or which picture I
am on. That would help in knowing how far into the pictures you are, and give
me a way to easily find a picture again.

\- The app always starts at that first picture. It would be nice if it
restarted where I left it. If I wanted to show a particular picture to
someone, I've got to start the app and then swipe my way through.

\- If you start swiping very quickly to try to motor through the pictures, it
looks like the phone can't keep up and you end up with a black background for
a bit.

\- The "Random" has some kind of a bug that I've only been able to produce
once where, when pressing it rapidly, I got the spinner to come up and never
go away.

\- "Random" generally results in the spinner getting shown, and then the
screen simply displaying the new image. However, if the image is an image to
the immediate left or right of the current image it does a swipe style
animation to display it. It should probably be consistent and just pop the
image on screen.

\- A way to get to the beginning or the end might also be useful. Perhaps a
double tap on the screen can alternate bouncing you between the first and last
picture. You could use the double tap to bounce between the first and last
picture for now, and in the future change use it to display a tiled "Camera
Roll" style view.

~~~
joel_feather
Alright, thanks a lot, I'll implement those in the update!

